# Dreamweaver and such



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Just got a copy of dreamweaver because it was getting really expensive to keep paying our webdesigner $30 an hour just to add a picture and change some text. Any help on how to best use the basics of this program would be great. I think it is Dreamweaver 3.0 so it is an older version but I just need basic basics. Cool thanks
Desi


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Learning @ Your Own Pace® - lynda.com has some useful vids.


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

I just checked out that Lynda site. AWESOME recommendation, thanks man.


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

I actually use Dreamweaver 4 and the basics are easy once you get to know them. I highly recommend this book as I own it myself:

Mastering Visually Dreamweaver 4 & Flash 5

Of Course the "Dummies" series of books are great for pretty much everything too


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I use Dreamweaver and its a very easy program once you learn the basics. I have learned a lot here. There you will find some great tutorials on how to start dreamweaver and many other design programs.
I hope you find it useful.
Joe


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just used the help files in dreamweaver to first learn how to edit the basic things.


----------

